# FBAR question about joint accounts



## cedar

I am finishing up my FBAR for 2012 and have a question regarding accounts owned jointly: I am part of a jointly owned bank account with 3 other people - 1 is a dual US/Canadian citizen (my brother) and the other 2 are Canadians. This account is for our strata property. I am unsure who to name as the "principal joint owner"- would it be acceptable to simply put something like "non-US Citizen" under sections 25 through 33? Or do I have to give them my brothers information because he is the only other US citizen on the account?
Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated,
Thanks!


----------



## Bevdeforges

I'm going to move this over to the Expat Tax section, where we have lots of Canadians with way more experience with FBARs....
Cheers,
Bev


----------

